# jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...



## klaus.ebert (2. Mai 2011)

hallo allerseits,
erstmal ein lob,
ein suuper forum. vom stöbern kommt der schlafmangel....

letztes jahr haben wir einen bagger gerbraucht, um unser regenwasser vom dach abzuleiten (versickern). alisas sandkasten musste weichen. sie wünschte sich einen richtigen teich...bisher hatten wir son teil vom ca 2 qm und haben die paar goldfische jeden herbst ins aquarium ins esszimmer... er sollte ein bisschen größer werden...an der stelle gehts jetzt nicht größer.

haben im prinzip die letzten 4 wochen alles selbst gemacht. morgen muss ich noch ein stück rand befestigenund ein wenig dekorieren....
dann kommt die schönheit (80/20 regel)....
macht sooo viel spaß...
freitrag  kommt die pumpe und dann die fische
..und dann kommt die entscheidung...
wirds oder nicht...
wird aber wohl noich ne weile dauern...



 

 

 

die anderen bilder sind im album (allerdings nicht chronologisch ) )
kann noch jede menge tipps gebrauchen...

vielen dank im voraus

klaus


----------



## jolantha (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus :Willkommen2
fängt ja alles gut an, ich liebe solche Schlachtfelder von Neuanlagen, weil ich nämlich fertig bin  !! Ich hoffe Du hälst uns weiter auf dem Laufenden !


----------



## Moderlieschenking (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus,
erst einmal :willkommen hier bei den Teichverrückten.
Hab mir grad Deine Bilder angeschaut, das ist ja ein richtig schönes Teichlein .
Da habt ihr euch ja was schönes geschaffen.
Und wenn Du fragen hast nur zu.
LG Markus


----------



## klaus.ebert (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

vielen lieben dank.
so jetzt ist die folie oben nicht mehr zu sehen.
.
der teich scheint nach 2 wochen wasser drin dicht zu sein. hatte ein wenig bedenken weil unten reiner blauer harter und spitzer keuper drin war. hab ordentlich sand rein und dann das flies weil großzügig bestelllt auch doppelt rein.

das wasser ist jetzt 2 wochen drin. pflanzen hab ich aus dem garten und von bekannten mit eigenen teichen....für tiefwaser hab ich 2 eimer seerosen rein. einen bei 1,20 und einen bei ca 80 -100 ca.  im rand und sumpfbereich hab ich auch einiges. 

wie mit den unterwaserpflanzen wird ist mir noch gar nicht klar. __ laichkraut __ wasserpest und so. hab gestern 2 mal wasserpast mit steinen beschwert versenkt.

irgendwie sieht das wasser bräunlich aus ist aber klar. keine groben algen ...

die geräte bekomm ich aus dem vergleichbaren teich einer bekannten, deren haus mit teich gerade verkauft wird und keine verwendung dafür mehr besteht. ist oase:
-biotec 10.1. mit uvc bitron24c. 2 pumpen ne 5000-er für den bachlauf (der läuft jetzt seit sa zwecks wasserumschlag aber ohne filter). der rest die 7000-er pumpe und der filter sind noch bis fr. in ihrem teich.. das ganze hole ich fr reitag nachmittag ab (mit den fischen),

mein frau hat bedenken, obs wasser bis dahin passt bzw. ob es die goldis (ca. 20 vom 5-20 cm) überstehen.

mir wärs lieber die pumpe mit filter usw würde schon mal ne woche laufen..

soviel für heute.

morgen will ich n bisschen was am wasslauf plflanzen (zwischen die steine).

hat jemand ne idee zur stegbefestigung (hab irgendwie n ungutes gefühl )

vg & nochmal danke

klaus

ps
wie krieg ich n mail bei antworten im forum. hab da wohl was übersehen...


----------



## pyro (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo!

Die Benachrichtigungsmails auf Antworten kommen bei mir immer reichlich spät, also mehrere Tage später. Da stimmt wohl was mit der Forensoftware nicht?

Schöner Teich, mit den Fischen hätte ich auch Bedenken da jetzt so ganz frisch angelegt wohl noch kein gutes Klima im Teich herrscht. Allerdings gibts im Zoofachhandel abhilfe. Da musst du mal nachfragen was es da an Wasseraufbereiter, Teichstart usw. gibt. Damit sollte es dann etwas erträglicher für die Fische sein.

Was meinst du mit Stegbefestigung?

Ich bin auch gerade fleissig am bauen und plane auch einen Steg. Ich mache dafür ausserhalb des Teichs ein massives Betonfundament, setze da 4 verzinkte Balkenträger ein für 2 Balken 70x90mm die ca. 2m in den Teich hineinragen. Mein Pflanzbereich -50cm hat ein Betonfundament, mehrfach Flies unter der Teichfolie, 2x Flies über der Teichfolie und dann 2 Betonplatten 40x40cm wo sich der Steg dann mal abstützt.
Das hält hoffentlich. Ansehen kannst Du das ganze hier: 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/29734


----------



## Zermalmer (3. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*



			
				klaus.ebert schrieb:
			
		

> irgendwie sieht das wasser bräunlich aus ist aber klar


Hallo Klaus,
das muss ja nicht negativ sein, wenn es an sich klar ist und nur Schwebstoffe drin sind und dann einen braunstich hat.
Wenn Du bedenken hast, dann solltest Du zu einem Wassertest greifen...in erster Stufe Streifentest und wenn Du es genau wissen willst...Testkoffer mit Fläschchen und Tröpfchen.


> mein frau hat bedenken, obs wasser bis dahin passt bzw. ob es die goldis (ca. 20 vom 5-20 cm) überstehen.


Goldis an sich sind 'robust'... evt. Unstimmigkeiten, die sich noch einspielen müssen, würden sie (wenn keine gravierenden Fehler existieren) eher überstehen...
Aber ich denke ein "sanfter" Übergang ist eher angestrebt... das stresst die Tiere weniger und macht sie weniger Scheu und trägt einfach nur der Gesundheit bei.

Wenn ich das richtig verstehe, dann willst Du Fische und Technik aus einem anderen Teich in Euren Teich setzen, wo das Wasser erst seit 2 Wochen drin ist.

Deine Bedenken und die Deiner Frau verstehe ich... aber Du kannst "tricksen".

Nimm soviel Teichwasser wie möglich aus dem original Teich mit (ich weiss, ist nicht einfach )
Wenn die Filtertechnik 'feucht' transportiert wird, dann könntest Du (wenn der Weg nicht zu weit ist) intakte Filterbakterien haben.

Dann wird es etwas kniffliger... das mit "Woche laufen" ist gar nicht so falsch... aber es geht imho etwas schneller.

Beherberge die Fische ein paar Stunden länger in einem Notbehelf...ggf. mit Sauerstoffsprudler... aber die Technik und alles entbehrbare original Teichwasser kannst Du in Deinen Teich bringen.
Wenn es dann läuft, dann sollte es sein, dass innerhalb weniger Stunden ein Großteil des Teichwassers mit dem Teichwassers des alten Teiches vermischt ist und man somit eine Art Teilwasserwechsel fabriziert hat.
Je nach Wassermengen macht es sogar sinn nochmal Wasser aus dem neuen Teich ab zu lassen und dann bei 'einfahren' nochmal nachzufüllen...
Du hast dann 1 oder 2 5000er Pumpen am Rennen bei angegebenen 15000 Litern.
Eine gute Durchmischung dürfte also in wenigen Stunden erreicht sein...

Meiner Meinung nach dürfte dann auch der gefürchtete Nitritpeak nicht ausgeschlossen, aber weitestgehend verhindert sein... zumal ja das bisherige Wasser im Teich schon 2 Wochen 'lag' und mit "eingefahrenem" Wasser gemiacht wird.
(Granatie geb ich aber keine ...SO würde ich halt vorgehen)



> wie krieg ich n mail bei antworten im forum. hab da wohl was übersehen...





pyro schrieb:


> Die Benachrichtigungsmails auf Antworten kommen bei mir immer reichlich spät, also mehrere Tage später. Da stimmt wohl was mit der Forensoftware nicht?


Da solltet ihr mal genau in den Button "Themen Optionen" schauen.
Der Default ist "wöchtentlich"...als zeitnahere Optionen gibt es "täglich" und "sofort" (kann man auch unter "nützliche  Links" > "abbonierte Themen" einstellen.
Wenn man selber postet, dann wird per Default halt "wöchentlich" eingestellt.


----------



## Regs (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*



Zermalmer schrieb:


> ... aber Du kannst "tricksen".
> 
> Nimm soviel Teichwasser wie möglich aus dem original Teich mit (ich weiss, ist nicht einfach )
> 
> Meiner Meinung nach dürfte dann auch der gefürchtete Nitritpeak nicht ausgeschlossen, aber weitestgehend verhindert sein... zumal ja das bisherige Wasser im Teich schon 2 Wochen 'lag' und mit "eingefahrenem" Wasser gemiacht wird.



Guten Morgen,
diese Empfehlung ist leider falsch denn die Nitrifikanten leben Substrat gebunden und nicht im freien Wasser. Wasser kann man daher nicht einfahren und es macht keinen Sinn, altes Wasser aus einem anderen Teich mit zu führen. 

Den Nitritpeak können nur eingefahrene Filtermedien verhindern - sie müssen ruckzuck aus dem alten Teich raus und in den neuen rein, damit die Filterbakterien nicht absterben. Da die Bakterien im aeroben Bereich leben und arbeiten benötigen sie Wasserzufuhr nach spätestens zwei Stunden. Im stehenden Wasser bilden sich danach Fäulnisbakterien.

Eine andere Methode wäre, die Fische nach und nach umzusetzen falls ihr einen neuen Filter dran habt. Die Bakterien im Filter vermehren sich je nach Anforderung und die große Wassermenge (z.B. im Vergleich zum Aquarium) reichert sich nicht zu schnell mit Schadstoffen an. Wenn Ihr einen PH-Wert unter 8 habt ist das eine günstige und denkbare Lösung weil dann das von den Fischen und während der Nitrifikation produzierte Ammonium nicht in das fischgiftige Ammoniak umgewandelt wird.


----------



## Zermalmer (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Die Fachfrau hat gesprochen  


Danke Regine für die Richtigstellung.


----------



## klaus.ebert (4. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

wahnsinn: 247 leute haben den thread gelesen....danke.

meine frau ist nun auch happy, weil ich in ihre heißgeliebte schokominze gefunden und gepflanzt habe... 

haben diese streifen zum messen verwendet (mein frau misst damit auch ihr aquarium).
der ph ist 7,6 die carbonathärte bei 12 gesamthärte ist zu hoch 20. nitrit ist bei 2 und nitrat bei 25.

naja sind ja noch 2 tage. diese starterbakterien hab ich am wochendende (nach 1 woche ruhe) rein. dann lief auch die wasserlaufpumpe allerdings ohne filter. naja sie wälzt zumindest um.

ich denke, der schonende übergang ist natürlich nicht nur wegen der chemie sondern auch was psychisch wichtiges für die fische (antistress). btw: haben fische ne psyche?

zum steg: haben ihn freitragend gebaut (ist eher ne terasse die 70 cm übern rand geht )
hinten haben wir ihn mit mehreren ankern verankert. alles eiche, damits die nächsten 25jahre nicht verwittert. betonfundament als gegengewicht wurde von einen "durchblicker" ausgeschlossen  .

nochma zu den unterwasserpflanzen. fressen goldis die auch ab? was würdet ihr empfehlen. möchte nicht nur durch den filter "gutes wasser, sondern auch durch natur...

wochende wissen wir mehr 

nochma danke

lg
klaus

ps
was sind denn beliebte fallen in die man tappt?


----------



## Regs (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus,

wenn Nitrit noch auf 2 steht, dann lass die Fische morgen noch raus und warte noch ein oder zwei Wochen. Nitrit muss auf 0 sein sonst wird es für die Fische sehr unangenehm und bei 2 auch tödlich.

Meine Goldfische fressen überhaupt keine Pflanzen weil sie gefüttert werden. Macht man das in einem neuen Teich nicht, bleibt ihnen ja nichts anderes übrig als sich das Grünzeug vorzunehmen. Vielleicht findest Du da einen vernünftigen Mittelweg.

Unterwasserpflanzen werden teilweise abgeweidet und auch angefressen. Bei __ Wasserpest werden z.B. gerne die kleinen Blättchen abgeknabbert. Die Pflanzen sind aber normaler Weise sehr wüchsig und robust. Ich würde mir da nicht allzu große Sorgen machen wenn Du Goldfische einsetzt. Bei Koi sieht das offenbar anders aus, wenn man die Berichte im Forum liest.


----------



## Regs (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*



klaus.ebert schrieb:


> ... dann lief auch die wasserlaufpumpe allerdings ohne filter.



Hallo Klaus,
die Umwälzung trägt nicht zur Bildung von Nitrifikanten bei. Die bilden sich alleine im Filter und der braucht ein paar Wochen um in Gang zu kommen wenn er noch neu ist. Ein eingefahrener Filter sollte Dein Nitrit-Problem aber schnell beseitigen können.


----------



## klaus.ebert (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

danke regine für deine kompetenten infos,
folgendes wird morgen vorr. passieren:
ich fahr nachmittags nach der arbeit zu meiner kollegin.
sie will ab mittag die fischis fangen
ich holen dann die hardware und die fischis (software? )
und nehm dann den filter mit bakterienkulturen aus ihrem teich möglichst schnell in betrieb.
der filter wird dann ca. 1-2  std. laufen und die fischis werden langesam mit wassertausch und tempangeleich eingwöhnt und werdens hoffentlich schaffen...
was meinst du wie lange sie durchhalten bevor ich sie unbedingt in den teich lassen sollte...?



alles andere ist dann ....

vg
klausi:beten


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus,
Dein teich ist richtig gut angelegt! 
Das mit dem Nitrat wird sich sicherlich schnell geben, ich habe meinem Teich Zeit gegeben, und erst nach einem halben Jahr Wasserwerte gemessen... . 
Einen freitragenden Steg habe ich auch, der sogar 1,10 m frei trägt ("brutto", "netto" etwa 70 cm ... ). Die Terasse mit mit gut 1t schwer und tief (! ) genug, dass da auch mehrere Leute auf dem Steg selbigen nicht in den Teich kippen. Bei Dir sieht das ähnlich aus .
Deine Wasserhärte ist sehr gut. Es mag Fische und Pflanzen geben, denen das vielleicht nicht so gefällt. GH erspart Dir viel Ärger mit anderen Problemen (jetzt erst mal mit Phosphat, später mit "biogener Entkalkung" bei ausreichendem Pflanzenwuchs, der zu hohen pH's führt).
Die Wasserhärte ist also wichtig, und reguliert nicht nur pH, sondern begrenzt auch Algenwachstum. 
Ich habe mit Algen bislang die Erfahrung, dass der Filter zum einen viel "Grobzeugs" entfernen sollte, das sich nicht erst im Teich absetzen darf. Dazu bedarf es einer etwas höheren Umwälzleisung, und einer guten Platzierung von Ein- und Auslauf. Die "biologische Funktion" des Filters ist eher "unsichtbar". Ist sie ausreichend, dann ist der Teich einigermaßen klar und frei von Schwebealgen. Die Fadenalgen "vertreibt" ein solcher Filter nicht unbedingt, da diese ihre Nischen finden (weniger durchströmte Teile des Teichs, an dem sich ausreichend Bodensatz sammeln kann).


----------



## Zermalmer (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus,
ich greife mal Regines entscheidenden Punkt ins Sachen Filter herraus





Regs schrieb:


> Den Nitritpeak können nur eingefahrene Filtermedien verhindern - sie müssen ruckzuck aus dem alten Teich raus und in den neuen rein, damit die Filterbakterien nicht absterben. Da die Bakterien im aeroben Bereich leben und arbeiten benötigen sie Wasserzufuhr nach spätestens zwei Stunden. Im stehenden Wasser bilden sich danach Fäulnisbakterien.


Wie lange ist Deine Wegstrecke bzw. die Dauer der Fahrt?
Wie lange brauchst Du zur Inbetriebnahme des Filters?

Vergiss nicht... Abbau, Einladen, etwas vorsichtiger fahren, ausladen und die morgen steigenden Temperaturen arbeiten alle gegen die Zeit der Filterbakterien..


----------



## Regs (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus,

Du musst Dir Gedanken machen wie Du die Fische einige Tage zwischen hälterst. Es ist eine Tierquälerei sie bei Nitrit 2.0 in den Teich zu setzen, das Nitrit verhindert die Aufnahme von Sauerstoff über die Kiemen und führt zum Erstickungstod oder endloser Quälerei. Der Filter muss das erst mal wegschaffen und das dauert auch ein paar Tage. Setze sie bitte erst ein wenn Nitrit auf 0 ist. Als Interimslösung kann ein aufblasbarer Kinder-Swimmingpool für 50 Euro aus dem nächsten Baumarkt mit Leitungswasser benutzt werden. Versuch das Wasser aber so zu temperieren, dass es nicht gleich 10 Grad kälter ist als das Teichwasser, das stecken die Fische nicht gut weg.

Alternativ messe am Sonntag noch mal den Wert und wenn er dann schon auf Null sein sollte, hole die Fische am Sonntag ab. Der alte Teich ist eingefahren und hat Nitrifikanten im Substrat und im Biofilm auf Pflanzen und Wänden, die das Wasser auch ohne Filterung - und ohne Fütterung - hoffentlich Nitrit frei halten werden.


----------



## klaus.ebert (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

hallo und danke für die echt guten ratschläge,
erstmal zu markus: __ moderlieschen hab ich mitr heute auch mal beim dehner life angesehen. sind schon klein, da brauch man dann schon 10-20 damit einen schönen schwarm gibt. auf jeden fall aber interessant.
die hardware läuft. schau mer mal wies wasser morgen aussieht auch die werte.
das mit dem fischis hat sich erstmal erledigt. da brauch ich noch nen heißen tipp:

von den 20 haben wir gerade mal mit dem käscher (richtig?) 3 bekommen und dann wieder frei gelassen... die anderen haben sich auf unser ansinnen garnicht eingelassen.

vllt. gibts da ja echt nen tollen trick?? wollte schon __ baldrian ins wasser kippen ).

hab jetzt erst mal gemerkt wie kalt men wasser noch ist., bei siggi meiner kollegin waren es fast 20 (lag in der prallen sonne). meiner ist halbschattig und hatte bisher keine echte umwälzung. die filterpumpe hab ich ganz unten rein. das oase-teil zeigt gerade mal 8 grad c. naja die nächte hatte wir jetzt auch immer 4 minus. sind also in d kurz vor sibirien (hof).

__ wasserpest hab ich denke ich nun auch 10 stücke rein. schau mer mal im herbst....(schön an steinchen gebunden ).

@regine: was sind denn nun diese nitritKANTEN? kristalle ??

morgen will ich in eine ecke ca so 1-2 qm moorbeet anlegen. wollte die erde hinter dem wall rausnehmen, die folie nach unten legen und dann alles wieder oben drauf. durch die folie die außen hoch gelegt ist dürfte es eigenentlich n saueres klima geben. n bekannter meinte ich solle mögl. viele sägespäne untermischen?. wollte nen kleinen __ rhododendron und danebven einiges heimisches  plfanzen. was wär das denn auch eurer sicht.

nochwas: lasst ihr den filter durchlaufen oder zeit bzw. wertegesteuert.

morgen gibts dann noch n paar bilder.

lg und danke

klaus


----------



## klaus.ebert (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

hab noch was vergessen:
meine kollgein sprach von mix-kois oder koi-mix (zum üben da angeblich nicht so kostspielig).
beim dehner hab ich gefragt: wäre unsinn gäbe es gar nicht. hab dann nach kois gefragt: hätten sie nicht wegen irgend einer seuche... und dehner is n riesen laden in ganz d. (oder b?).

wer kann mir weiterhelfen?

vg

klaus


----------



## Doc (6. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Vermutlich meinte der Berater den KHV Virus (http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Koi-Herpesvirus) ... Denke Wikipedia geht in Ordnung. Mein Filter lief und läuft 24/7 ... lässt man es, sterben Bakterien ab (je nach Filter, so wie ich das jetzt verstanden habe).

Mix Kois? Maybe sog. Ghost-KOIs? KOIs brauchen 1a Wasserwerte ... aber dazu findest mit der Forensuche zich interessante Themen im Forum, habe auch so einige durch, bevor ich mit KOIs begonnen habe .. 

KOI-Mix heißt eigentlich, dass man KOIs bekommt, die bunt zusammen gewürfelt werden und man somit quasi überrascht wird. Käscher = Kescher


----------



## Regs (7. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

Hallo Klaus,
Nitrifikanten sind die Bakteriengruppen, die Ammonium/Ammoniak zu Nitrit und schließlich zu Nitrat abbauen. Der gesamte Vorgang nennt sich Nitrifikation und die beteiligten Bakteriengruppen sind halt die Nitrifikanten.  Ich darf hier nicht auf meine Website verweisen - such halt mal über Google nach dem Wort Nitrifikation. Es ist ziemlich wichtig, dass Du die Zusammenhänge verstehst.

Ein Temperaturunterschied von 12 Grad ist wirklich zu viel - gut dass die Tiere sich nicht fangen ließen. Kauf jetzt bloß keine weiteren Fische dazu, erst Mal muss der Teich laufen. Die Nitrifikanten vermehren sich wenn sie genug Nahrung finden. Aber ihre Teilungsrate ist auch begrenzt. D.h. Du solltest besser nicht mal kurz 20 Fische in den Teich einsetzen, wenn der Filter nicht schon entsprechend "trainiert" ist.


----------



## klaus.ebert (9. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

hallo allerseits,
hab mal wieder nen schönen abend mit sonnenuntergang am teich verbracht.
für alle die wissen wollen wie es weitergeht anbei einige neue bilder vom wasserlauf.

macht rieeesig spaß

bg

klaus


----------



## klaus.ebert (10. Mai 2011)

*AW: jetzt haben auch wir einen teich...*

hallo allerseits,
will mal die geschichte weiterschreiben:
die fischis sind seit so drin. schwammen ganz relaxed herum. erst als meine tochter ständig mit den füßen am steg plantschte gingen sie auf tauchstation. legte sich aber wieder. mir schien sie fraßen an der folie allerhand material algen usw. das ging kontinuierlich bis heute abend. hab nach 3 wochen nun das erste mal wasser aus dem brunnen zugesetzt. allerdings erst nach dem ich 15 min gesprengt  hatte.

ich denke mal das waren so 3-500 ltr. (ca. 30 qm fläche ca. 1-2 cm). saß dann noch bis 21 uhr am teich. das wasser lief bis 20 uhr. und ist eise kalt eben brunnen.

ne halbe stunde nach ende wasser flippten die fischis richtig aus. sie schossen in grüppchen durch den teich, oben unten vorne hinten....richtig wie mit gezündetetem turbo.

hat das was mit dem wasser zu tun? oder ist das normal wenns dunkel wird? oder gibts bald nachwuchs. 

hoffentlich nichts schlimmeres.

ein bekannter hätte goldne weißfische, wär das was? bei ihm vermehrenen sie sich allerdings seit 3 jahren nicht. oder ist das so wie mit den goldorfen die alles kleine wegfuttern..

wer weiß was?

lg

klaus

ps
@regine: bzgl nitrifikation wars vllt ganz gut dass der filter nur 1 std außer betrieb war. eingefahren war er auch.


----------

